# Looking For some of these pigeon



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Short face Bronzys,,, Chimney Sweeps... its a German breed...


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

they are awsome looking , are they show bird or performers?


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

performers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, they're pretty.


----------

